# لو كانت حياتك قصه ايه عنوانها ..............



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟ 
لو حياتك دى كانت قصه
بكل ايامها والسنين الى فاتو
بكل لحظه فرحه عشتها وكل دمعه حزن وكل جرح اتجرحتو
وكل لحظه فراق وكل لحظه شوق وكل همسه حب

بكل الماضى الى عشته والحاضر الى بتعيشه والمستقبل الى هتعيشه
بكل طموحاتك وامانيك والى انت متوقعه لنفسك

لو حياتك دى كانت قصه هتختارلها عنوان ايه تحطه؟؟؟
لخص حياتك فى عنوان................*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*وانا هلخص حياتى فى عنوان....

الحــزينــة المحتاجة دائما لمخلــصها *​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

خاطىء تاب فحصل على الفرح والسلام الداخلي​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*وانا لما اموت هقولك
لاني حياتي لسه مخلصتش؟؟؟
بس اللي فاتت ليه كذا عنوان
منك لله
محتاج للمسيح
المنتقم...ههههههه
شكراااااااااا علي الموضوع​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب رافقني حيث أرسلني
حَمّلَني وحَمِل معي ​


----------



## vetaa (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله معى كل حيــــــــــن*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الطائر الحزين ​


----------



## Rosetta (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*"استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني "​*


----------



## الملك أبجر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرحلة الى المجهول !*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شمعه تبكى وتتالم تحترق ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*راجعة بعد الخطية بفرحة ونصرة قوية وثبات في من في حبها مات​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*كتاب حياتي يا عين  هههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

انسان غبى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

محتاج تفكير كتير اوى انى الخص حياتى فى عنوان​حياة متقلبه تحتاج ليسوع ليملاءها سعاده​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عنوان حياتى
" كل الاشياء تحل ولكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق"


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> خاطىء تاب فحصل على الفرح والسلام الداخلي​​



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياكليم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *وانا لما اموت هقولك
> لاني حياتي لسه مخلصتش؟؟؟
> بس اللي فاتت ليه كذا عنوان
> منك لله
> ...



*شكرااااا لمرورك يابيشووووو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> الرب رافقني حيث أرسلني
> حَمّلَني وحَمِل معي ​



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياأمة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الله معى كل حيــــــــــن*​



*شكرااااا لمرورك يافيتا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> الطائر الحزين ​



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياكوكو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *"استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني "​*



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياروز*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الراهب الاردني قال:


> *الرحلة الى المجهول !*



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياراهب *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> شمعه تبكى وتتالم تحترق ​



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياكيريا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *راجعة بعد الخطية بفرحة ونصرة قوية وثبات في من في حبها مات​*



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *كتاب حياتي يا عين  هههههههههه*​



*هههههه هزرى هزرى 

طيب مفييش شكرا بس يلا هش :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> انسان غبى​



*شكرااااا لمرورك يا سونى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> محتاج تفكير كتير اوى انى الخص حياتى فى عنوان​حياة متقلبه تحتاج ليسوع ليملاءها سعاده​



*شكرااااا لمرورك ياكوكى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> عنوان حياتى
> " كل الاشياء تحل ولكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق"



*شكرااااا لمرورك يامينا *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*الفراق والخداع نصيبى ولكن يسوع معينى وحبيبى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

محتاجه ليسوع يمسح لي الدموع​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 مارس 2009)

*لو كانت حياتك قصه ايه عنوانها ..............*

*لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟ 
لو حياتك دى كانت قصه
بكل ايامها والسنين الى فاتو
بكل لحظه فرحه عشتها وكل دمعه حزن وكل جرح اتجرحتو
وكل لحظه فراق وكل لحظه شوق وكل همسه حب

بكل الماضى الى عشته والحاضر الى بتعيشه والمستقبل الى هتعيشه
بكل طموحاتك وامانيك والى انت متوقعه لنفسك

لو حياتك دى كانت قصه هتختارلها عنوان ايه تحطه؟؟؟
لخص حياتك فى عنوان................*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

قصة مقامر

او مجازف

شكرااا مريم


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كليمو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

*قصة قلب عايز يفرح بس مش عارف ازاي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

الطائر الحزين 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي رانا لردك وورمرورك الجميل
بس رأئي خلى ربنا جواه وهو اللى يملكه  كله
صدقيني هيفرحك كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ومتديش فرصة لابليس يضحك علينا ويدخل الحزن جواكى

نورتى الموضوع حبيبتي​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الطائر الحزين ​


ليه بس الحزن ياكوكو؟
بحب اوى الطيور على فكرة
هههههههههههههههه
ليها دلالات كتير جميلة الكلمة دى
بس الطائر مش بيحزن غير لما يتقيد
ايه بقي اللى مخليك حزين؟​


----------



## maria123 (7 أبريل 2009)

الغربة


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*




*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*لو اعتبرت حياتك بكل تفاصيلها وايامك*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*التي عشتها في الماضي وتعيشها *[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*في الحاضر ومابها من طموحات وتطلعات*[/FONT]​ 
*



*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*المستقبل الذي يمكن ان تتصوره : *[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*بمثابة " قصة "*[/FONT]​

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*يا ترى ما هو العنوان الذي سوف تختاره لتعنون به " قصة حياتك " ؟!*[/FONT]

منقول​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*جميلة جدا الفكرة فعلا
انا هسميها
سنوات تمر بدون فائدة*


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*



m1ged قال:


> *جميلة جدا الفكرة فعلا*
> *انا هسميها*
> *سنوات تمر بدون فائدة*


 
بس ليش مابتستغلها؟!؟! كل شخص منا ربنا خلقه  علشان ليه فاائدةة
ربنا معاك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

شكرا جدا للموضوع ... الرب يباركك

أسم قصتى


يسوع فدانى



1) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 24
	مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،


​


----------



## bonguy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*فكرة الموضوع جميلة اوي.....اما قصتي فهسميها (عشت الاف السنوات)​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*انا هسميها 

يمين الرب رفعتني يمين الرب صنعت قوة 

مرسي اروجة​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

رحلة بواسطة الايام الى دنيا الخلود..

شكرااااا  اروويجة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ارووجة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

عناوين رااائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ^_^


----------



## JOJE (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

موضوع جميل مرموره ربنا يباركك
انا حسميها
 رحله عزاب


----------



## الورده الحزينه (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*:heat:هسمي قصه حياتى #ايام غذاب ياريتنى ماعشتها#*


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

اتمنى تكون السنين الجاية مش عذاب
ميرسي لمشاركتكم


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

هسميها تجارب وطوبى للانسان الذى يحتمل التجربه


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

عمل وكفاح ..... حب ورجاء


ودمتى بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*انا هسميه 
مسيرها تنتهى مهما طالت لياليها​*


----------



## farou2 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

انا وبعد الشكر على الموضوع 
اسميها 
كان خلفي يحميني صار امامي يهديني ​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*



> هسميها تجارب وطوبى للانسان الذى يحتمل التجربه


 




> عمل وكفاح ..... حب ورجاء
> 
> 
> ودمتى بود


 


> انا هسميه
> مسيرها تنتهى مهما طالت لياليها


 




> انا وبعد الشكر على الموضوع
> اسميها
> كان خلفي يحميني صار امامي يهديني


 

*عناوين جميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*
*شكرا لمشاركتكم*


----------



## veronika (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

عنوان قصه حياتي"الرب لي راعي"
و ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

طائر يبحث عن السعاده 
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع ​


----------



## el-koptan (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

*أنا هسميها مأساة خائن*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة فما عنوانها ؟!*

شكرا لمشاركتكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويجعل كل ايامكم سعادة


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2010)

*لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟*

لو حياتك دى كانت قصه
بكل ايامها والسنين الى فاتو
بكل لحظه فرحه عشتها وكل دمعه حزن وكل جرح اتجرحتو
وكل لحظه فراق وكل لحظه شوق وكل همسه حب

بكل الماضى الى عشته والحاضر الى بتعيشه والمستقبل الى هتعيشه
بكل طموحاتك وامانيك والى انت متوقعه لنفسك

لو حياتك دى كانت قصه هتختارلها عنوان ايه تحطه؟؟؟
لخص حياتك فى عنوان................


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟*

*حياتي لو كانت قصة فتكون قصة مملة
ممكن نسميها انسان خاطي لكن عندة امل في ربنا يغير حياتة*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع صعب جدا

لكن سأحاول


( ما ليش حظ )

شكرا ليكم



​*


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2010)

*لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

لو كانت حياتك قصة ....... اية عنوانها؟؟؟؟ 
لو حياتك دى كانت قصه
بكل ايامها والسنين الى فاتو
بكل لحظه فرحه عشتها وكل دمعه حزن وكل جرح اتجرحتو
وكل لحظه فراق وكل لحظه شوق وكل همسه حب

بكل الماضى الى عشته والحاضر الى بتعيشه والمستقبل الى هتعيشه
بكل طموحاتك وامانيك والى انت متوقعه لنفسك

لو حياتك دى كانت قصه هتختارلها عنوان ايه تحطه؟؟؟
لخص حياتك فى عنوان................​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

*انا هبدأ واقول ان عنوان حياتي

ثقه في يسوع​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

رحلة مؤلمة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

دمعه حزينه
شكراا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

*كثرة اوجاع*​


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

(( المغامرة الشقية ))

تقريباً كل حياتى بغامر بمستقبلى و أنا مش عارف مستقوى بصحتى ولا بـ ناسى ولا معرفتى ولا بالكل ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*


قصه بلا عنوان




​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

*
ابحار في عالم مملؤ بالمادة بانتظار الرحلة الكبرى..
*


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: لو كانت حياتك قصه ........ايه عنوانها*

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 يونيو 2010)

_يارب سلام_

_الغريبه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
_​


----------



## *koki* (10 يونيو 2010)

معي طول الطريق


----------



## ماجو2010 (10 يونيو 2010)

وأنا عنوان قصتى

( صبر أيوب )


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه حلوه ياماجو ربنا يصبرنا كلنا
اما انا كان ابونا علي طول يقولي
_فرحانه ومبسوطه ومهيصه وفي حبه صغيره وجع_​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (13 يونيو 2010)

*انا اسمى حياتى بعنوان   ( **غارقا **فى سراديب الحياة )**  ...*


----------



## ريتا المحبه (25 يوليو 2010)

عنوان قصتى : (زهرة امل نابعه فى جبل من الشوك )


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2010)

العنوان اهو حياة بلاامل هههههه
حلو ولالا ههه


----------



## dodoz (25 يوليو 2010)

_خاطى محتاج ليسوع يسنده_​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

محطة نفسيا و نفسى اتغير ​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 يوليو 2010)

*هتكون
كم من مره ارضيتك ياالله
ثانكس ع الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## raffy (25 يوليو 2010)

((معك لا اريد شىء من على الارض))

ميرسى موضوع جميييل


----------

